# Please Help! Need remote codes.



## Papa (Sep 29, 2002)

I have a Dishplayer. I need to control a Panasonic television but I can't find my manual.

Does anyone have the procedure and codes to program a dishplayer remote for a Panasonic television?


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Hi Papa - welcome to DBSTalk 

Panasonic TV - 100, 101, 102, 104

1. Set the TV/WebTV switch on the right side of the remote to TV.

2. On the left side of the remote, press and hold the codeset button for six seconds.

3. Enter a listed code, then press the Enter button.

To verify, with your TV ON, press the Volume + button on the remote.

Good luck!


----------



## Martyva (Apr 23, 2002)

Panasonic codes are 100, 101, 102,or 104


----------



## Papa (Sep 29, 2002)

Thank you! Thank you! Thank you!


----------



## dishcouple (Nov 18, 2002)

We have the all the Acrobat versions of the manuals for DISH if you would like us to send some thing to you.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Welcome Dishcouple 

I was thinking if making these .pdf files available as reference on DBSTalk or EKB might be a good idea. 

Chris, Scott???


----------



## johnsmith22 (Jul 12, 2002)

I have a five year old Sony TV that needs code 500 on the dish remote to operate it. The Sony remote will operate nearly everything but a Dish box, there is no code in the Sony manual for Dish Network equipment. Anyone know if you can use the Sony remote to control a Dish box?


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

I wish - I've got a late 90's 27 inch Sony that I wish the remote would do my E* receivers - no codes work...

I just keep all the remotes handy <sigh>..


----------



## Doug E (Jul 6, 2002)

Since this thread is already flowing, I need a code for a Yamaha receiver (model RX-V992) for my 721. The two codes listed in the manual (2663, 2682) do not work for me. Anyone? Thanks.


----------



## lonnman (Nov 16, 2002)

I thought that the DP 7x00 had a menu available with the TV codes and would actually do it for you. I disconnected & dropped my 7200 last January though, so I can't verify it, but I'm pretty sure.

Jeff


----------



## harye (Jul 16, 2003)

Do any of you use Dish TV with WEBTV? I am trying to use a Sony W INT250 WebTV Plus, RCA TV, RCA VCR with the Dish TV with Echostar DP301 receiver. I can't get the Dish receiver to change channels using the web remote. There is a setup using 3 different codes, but none work. I have it connected with coax. Satellite to Dish receiver-VCR-WEBTV-TV. Just wondering if I am doing something wrong or wasting my time trying. 
Thanks for any help. 
Harry


----------



## chris_h (Mar 19, 2003)

www.remotecentral.com is an excellent resource for all things related to remote controls. I recommend it highly.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Nick said:


> Welcome Dishcouple
> 
> I was thinking if making these .pdf files available as reference on DBSTalk or EKB might be a good idea.
> 
> Chris, Scott???


Since the Manuals are copyrighted we would be unable to store them on our servers.

So we could ask Dish for permission however I am sure there reply would be they are trying to forget that the Dishplayer ever existed. :jump3:


----------

